# World's most beautiful.....



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

....*slug*.

Actually there are a number of lovely sea-slugs, but Glaucus Atlanticus has special appeal. They are pelagic (they really travel) roaming the world's temperate and tropical oceans feeding on Men-O-War and other floaters, even though they're barely more than an inch long. An air sac in their stomachs keeps them afloat. They have a fascinating life history which you can easily look up.

Unfortunately, they do poorly in captivity.

In the pictures, you're looking at their ventral surface---their bottom---which faces up in life. The dorsal is a uniform silver-blue---and faces down.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It's almost unreal. I've seen cartoons of these but never an actual photograph, I never knew that the cartoony pictures were of something real.

Utterly remarkable... thank you for posting these.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

have never seen anything like this, amazing! awesome share!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I looooove nudibranch!











Looks so much smaller in this photo, doesn't it? xD

And nope, not in captivity, sadly. Too difficult to feed.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

wow those are pretty. too bad they dont do good in captivity...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you could supply a steady flow of fresh jellyfish and such, I'm sure it'd be doable. xD


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

... nature never ceases to amaze me. I have never actually seen any pictures of these, so thank you Hallyx & Olympia for those, what a treat.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aus, if you just search "nudibranch" on google you will be amazed. Hundreds, thousands, of these little guys and they are all works of art.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, I've seen sea slugs before (our Barrier Reef here has a lot of really pretty ones!) - just not that particular kind. Hard to imagine them being predators to something as scary as a Man'O'War jellyfish.. 

Here's my favourite nudibranch pic, looks like something that might hang around with The Wiggles:


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

That's absolutely gorgeous. It's a good thing that they don't do too well in captivity, because if I saw those in a fish store I don't think I'd be able to resist them. Those colors are just stunning. *stares*


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply beautiful! Love the title, Hally  Also, you're a crazy early riser. 

The oceans never ceases to amaze me. I want to get my dive certification just to see these. I would say it's a shame these guys can't be kept in captivity, but I fear they would be overharvested.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sad thing is that some places do sell them, Izzy. Though people do say no reputable marine store would, they do pop up in stores. You know how collection is, grab everything you can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Sad thing is that some places do sell them, Izzy. Though people do say no reputable marine store would, they do pop up in stores. You know how collection is, grab everything you can.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can't say I'm surprised given how many employees at pet stores tell customers it's perfectly fine to buy fish completely unsuited to their tank just to make a sale. Too many people have the mentality that aquatic creatures are more decorations than animals. Heck, even my sister who's an ANIMAL SCIENCE major says that fish are more like decorations than pets.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

looks like a kinda dragon in some weird way


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow they are super cool..I never seen such a beautiful lil creature..that I would ever think looked like that..Thanks for posting that lil blue one is adorable


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm kinda glad they don;t do good in captivity too because if nt I would not be able to resit either I would want oone too.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Now what about fresh water slugs?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Those...are slugs? Amazing


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Those...are slugs? Amazing


Don't worry. . . I think your snails are much prettier! :-D


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

W. O. W. The ocean never fails to amaze me. Did you know we know more about space than our own ocean?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That is amazing. It looks like a mythical creature....


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I found a crochet pattern for making stuffies of these critters, LOL. I might just make one...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Aus said:


> I found a crochet pattern for making stuffies of these critters, LOL. I might just make one...


That would be cool


----------

